# PPC Dp 1.8 G5 LCS bypass ?????



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

I have here a Dual 1.8 PPC G5 tower and the "Liquid Cooling System" is about to fail on me with all those Fans going up and down with any activities that i am doing with it like viewing vids, opening apps and all and i was wondering if there is a way that we can remove all this LCS out of there and put a Regular Heat sink and jump some wires so that the machine still think that there is a water pump running.

I wouldn't keeping that ol machine and use it for my PS7 and ol games under OS 10.4.x

let me know as i have nothing to lose with that tower anyway. 

Thanks


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Only the 2.5 and 2.7 GHZ models of the G5 were liquid cooled, I believe.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Only the 2.5 and 2.7 GHZ models of the G5 were liquid cooled, I believe.


AquaAngel's sig has a dual 2.8 GHz G5. That one I believe is dilithium crystal cooled.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

There are no 1.8GHz liquid cooled G5s.

Which Power Mac G5 models use liquid cooling? Which Power Mac G5 models have been reported to have problems with the liquid cooling system? @ EveryMac.com

The good news is that you should be able to pick up a non liquid cooled G5 for next to nothing now.

.... and if you're lucky enough to have one of those dilithium crystal cooled G5's, you could always go back in time, and sell it a week before it starts leaking.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I guess you could always drop the G5 into an insulated box or small top loading freezer, or add some dry ice or a supply of liquid nitrogen to keep it cool. It would help muffle all the fan noise as well. 

Or sell the dilithium crystal to GE and those involved with the new space engine development: 

http://www.businessinsider.com/newe...-on-star-trek-like-dilithium-crystals-2012-10

Dilithium Crystals Could Power Hypothetical, Star Trek-Style Warp Drive | Wired Science | Wired.com


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry My bad, i had another machine in my head, but ya you are right. it is a dual 2.5 Liquid cooled that i have. it is running and all, but like i said, is there a way to bypass the cooling system and put a regular Heat sink instead ad i wish i could travel in time to fix that issue, but i can't. let's get serious here :yikes:


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Okay.
> 
> 1) The LCS module has several thermal sensors embedded inside it, along with a +5V TTL tachometer signal that the pump generates when the rotor is energized and spinning. If you were to remove the LCS module, you would need to generate the equivalent digital signals that the system PMU expects to read during normal operation, otherwise the PMU will shut the system down.
> 
> ...


Good day Dennis. Thanks for the serious answer to it.

I have already a Macpro 1.1 and with other mac tower dual 1.8. the reason why i want to do this are the followings:

-the system have somewhat an airbubble as you can hear the pump going a little faster when it hits it. doesn't happen all the time, but it gets pretty annoying.

- i tried several time "without any success" to bleed other LCS or fill them up, but came unsuccessful as i could not find an adapter to fill it up properly, but i did found one at Walmart and canadian tire and will try again later.

- the CPU with all the above mentioned, overheats and the fans goes crazy fast for a little bit until the cpu cools down and that is why i was hoping to swap the LCS to a regular heat sink.

AND the reason why i want to keep that machine is One the fact that it is the fastest machine in the family for dp 2.5 PPC mac and also the fact that i can run mac os 10.4 meaning that it is the only machine that run my good old faithful Adobe photoshop 7 "the best, but that's me"

Unless you guys knows of a better way to fill the cooling system. i don't care about the mess, i just want the rad to flushed.

Thanks


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Cheers thanks for the quick reply.

Amazingly enough, that Dp LCS g5 2.5 hasn't leaked yet, and i owned it when it got released. 
So it is a Knock on wood that it is still kickin' with no leaks. i took that machine apart so many time to make sure that it ain't leaking on the power supply as i have seen some nasty pictures of it.

but anyway, thanks for the technical advise i'll stop using it when she will start leaking and re- use that CPU onto another machine. i'm pretty sure the Dp 1.8 can take a dp 2.5 with a calibration of course.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Some good tips here:

LCS repair info for Powermac G5 dual 2.5 - MacRumors Forums


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet llink, Thank you:clap:


----------

